# Verzeichnisbrowsing trotz index.html?



## soundZ (15. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte folgendes: Ich habe in einem Verzeichnis in dem ich das File-/ Verzeichnis-Browsing erlaube ein Frameset (index.html) mit zwei Frames. In Frame 1 soll eine HTML-Site angezeigt werden, in Frame 2 der Inhalt des Verzeichnisses... hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen könnte?

Gruß und vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2004)

Entweder:
...entfernst du die Angabe "index.html" in der Serverkonfiguration aus der Auflistung der Dateinamen fürs Directory-Indexing...und verweist im unteren Frame auf das zu Listende Verzeichnis....

Oder....erstellst dir ein Skript mit bspw. PHP, welches dir das Verzeichnis auflistet, und bindest dies im unteren Frame ein(was ich für sinnvoller halte)....entsprechende Beispiele dazu solltest du im PHP-Forum en masse finden.


----------



## soundZ (15. August 2004)

vielen Dank, dass das nur so geht, habe ich befürchtet... So könnte ich wenigstens auf das dumme Frameset verzichten... allerdings müsste ich den Tarif bei meinem Hoster wechseln *grr*


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. August 2004)

Du könntest einfach die Files in einen anderen Ordner legen, bei dem das Listing nicht unterdrückt ist. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob deine speziellen Umstände das erlauben.


----------

